# Bucks vs Ducks



## tcward (Jan 3, 2015)

Latest line is Ducks by 7. I say Bucks by 4. I think defense will be the key. IMO they have the better D. What say you?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2015)

Ducks win

38-27


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 3, 2015)

I think Oregon scores 60 on them.  Oregon's offensive coordinator is smart enough to keep doing what works until the other team stops it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2015)

oregon looked great. Almost glad bama dont have to play them.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2015)

I with tc. OSU has a much better D than FSU. Probably will come down to turn overs. If the Bucks cough it up like they did in 1st half against Bama it's goin to be a long night


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2015)

Should be a great game. I think OSU's defense stops Oregon enough times to win it. 

42-38


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2015)

The Ducks looked mighty impressive. It would be hard to bet against them. Clearly defense is the key for OSU.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2015)

Osu 45 31

OSU's d is very fast. I have said for awhile that fsu was not that good. They still played oregon even until all the turnovers started.

Oregon has not played against a dline like OSU's.

One stat that scares me, oregon is 0-9, against OSU.

Lastly, if cardele does what he did against bama, I'm convinced he will kill one of oregons defenders after a run.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 3, 2015)

Oregon impressed me this week, but on the other hand, tOSU really surprised me.  Ohio State has played some great football in their last two games, but I think Oregon's offense will be too much for them to handle.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jan 4, 2015)

the hurry up offense will slow down OSU defense


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 4, 2015)

Not even close. 

Ducks 42 - Bucks 17.

Over by half time.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 4, 2015)

COach will have the D ready to deal with the hurry up offense. With that said I'm sure the ducks will catch them off guard a few times and make some big plays. Oregon better be ready for our running game


----------



## tcward (Jan 6, 2015)

Line down to 6 1/2.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 6, 2015)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!!



I believe they got rolled.....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Osu 45 31
> 
> OSU's d is very fast. I have said for awhile that fsu was not that good. They still played oregon even until all the turnovers started.
> 
> ...



Not nitpicking, because y'all outright won the game, but if Oregon's db's can catch better than Bama's, he'd better do more than he did against Bama.

21-6, Bama, Jones attempts a screen that hits a Bama defender in the hands.  If he doesn't drop that ball, it's 28-6 and the route is on.

The game within the game.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not nitpicking, because y'all outright won the game, but if Oregon's db's can catch better than Bama's, he'd better do more than he did against Bama.
> 
> 21-6, Bama, Jones attempts a screen that hits a Bama defender in the hands.  If he doesn't drop that ball, it's 28-6 and the route is on.
> 
> The game within the game.



I agree with this assessment.  OSU will have to play a clean 1st half to have a chance to win in the 2nd half.  If OSU plays like they did against Bama in the 1st half, the game will be over at half.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 9, 2015)

Ohio States QB will be the difference. He got away with lots of bad throws and indecisiveness against bama. Oregon defense will be all over him.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 9, 2015)

Bucks O line is stought. They won't have a problem scoring. The challenge will be keeping the ducks from scoring more


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Ducks 42 - Bucks 17.
> 
> Over by half time.



nothing against tOSU...but I agree.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2015)

Darren Carrington receiver for Oregon has been declared ineligible. Tested positive for marijuana.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 9, 2015)

31-14.    Ducks win!    (NCAA Xbox prediction)


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Darren Carrington receiver for Oregon has been declared ineligible. Tested positive for marijuana.



That's a big loss. That being said, how stupid is he? "Oh gee, we're playing for the national championship, better blaze up!" If there was ever a chance to get tested, it's gonna happen either last week or this week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Darren Carrington receiver for Oregon has been declared ineligible. Tested positive for marijuana.



No wonder they beat my Noles. They're all on PEDs.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 10, 2015)

Watchin media day coverage. It's about scenceless. All you can here are the answers. Got to guess what the question was


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not nitpicking, because y'all outright won the game, but if Oregon's db's can catch better than Bama's, he'd better do more than he did against Bama.
> 
> 21-6, Bama, Jones attempts a screen that hits a Bama defender in the hands.  If he doesn't drop that ball, it's 28-6 and the route is on.
> 
> The game within the game.



Actually that was the next offensive possesion after osu first td making it 21-13. The bama defender dropped it and osu went on to score just before half making it 21-20. Bama only had 21 becuase of 2 very short drives after osu turnovers. 

I agree the game within the game is crucial.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> Ohio States QB will be the difference. He got away with lots of bad throws and indecisiveness against bama. Oregon defense will be all over him.



I disagree. The reciever ran the wrong route on the pic. That is why he was patting his chest on the sideline. Also jones actually made great decisions most the game throwing many balls away instead of taking a sack. The BIG network did an evaluation on the bama game and gave him an A- and praised his decision making?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 10, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I disagree. The reciever ran the wrong route on the pic. That is why he was patting his chest on the sideline. Also jones actually made great decisions most the game throwing many balls away instead of taking a sack. The BIG network did an evaluation on the bama game and gave him an A- and praised his decision making?


we will all know who is right Tuesday morning.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2015)

Snook, I hope OSU wins this game for you buddy! You are the only reason I would want them to win. 

If OSU wins this game I'll wear an OSU Avatar for you!

Go BUCKEYES! Yeah, quote that... I'll never type it again!

What the heck.... Avatar change now for ya! Good luck!

Can't really complain about it...


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2015)

24 hours of championship coverage on ESPN network. I am going to be hyped up by gametime. Can't wait


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I disagree. The reciever ran the wrong route on the pic. That is why he was patting his chest on the sideline. Also jones actually made great decisions most the game throwing many balls away instead of taking a sack. The BIG network did an evaluation on the bama game and gave him an A- and praised his decision making?



I'll be pulling for the bucks...much as I hate to say it.

But let's be honest here, Jones got a cheap TD when our CB fell down, your receiver had to wait on the ball otherwise it would have been picked or batted down.
Your receiver threw the best pass of he evening on that reverse for a TD...but I will say that Jones did make a crucial throw on 3rd and long over the middle on a busted coverage play, and to your point, he threw the ball away several times...well coached.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Snook, I hope OSU wins this game for you buddy! You are the only reason I would want them to win.
> 
> If OSU wins this game I'll wear an OSU Avatar for you!
> 
> ...



That's a nice avatar there Slayer!!!

Be careful rooting for the Buckeyes, it can get contagious!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> we will all know who is right Tuesday morning.



You are correct Sir!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Be careful rooting for the Buckeyes, it can get contagious!!



Let's not get carried away there Yankee!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 12, 2015)

Who cares...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 12, 2015)

The ducks looked like a beast compared to ohio in the playoff games.  I say the ducks will hang more than 3 tds for the win.   ROLLLLLLLLLLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

lets go ducks!


T


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 12, 2015)

Go Ducks!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> No wonder they beat my Noles. They're all on PEDs.



Haha, yeah I bet nobody on the noles is lighting up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Haha, yeah I bet nobody on the noles is lighting up.



And you would be correct. They are ALL outstanding young men!


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Quack !!! Ducks by 7


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2015)

roll ducks


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

4 mo ours. Go Bucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> And you would be correct. They are ALL outstanding young men!



Buddy! You hit that Avatar out of the PARK!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Buddy! You hit that Avatar out of the PARK!



I couldn't not use that one.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

LETS GO DUCKS!!!!


t


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

You guys need to use spell check! Bucks start with a B not a D!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU wins inasqueaka


----------



## mrowland96 (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Osu 45 31
> 
> OSU's d is very fast. I have said for awhile that fsu was not that good. They still played oregon even until all the turnovers started.
> 
> ...



Oregan did play MSU and abused them early.... And they have/had a pretty good D-line also...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 12, 2015)

With both teams coming on strong at the end of the season, it ought to be a good, competitive, close Northwest vs. Midwest game.  

What a major bummer the championship game broadcast is NOT on OTA public antenna TV, but on ESPN.  Guess I'll be watching the live web scoreboard updates.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys need to use spell check! Bucks start with a B not a D!!!



This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

A this flop


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Go Bucks


----------



## huntersluck (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad to see OSU win only because I wanted a team from somewhere other than the south to win it. It gets old seeing teams from the same area winning every year, maybe the playoff system will spread championships  around a little.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Ducks 42 - Bucks 17.
> 
> Over by half time.





WGSNewnan said:


> we will all know who is right Tuesday morning.



You were pretty much on point with the score.


I guess ol Snook was right.


----------

